# Victory at CERN - Higgs Boson found?



## Anish (Jul 5, 2012)

At CERN, scientists while researching proton collisions at the LHC [Large Hadron Collider] stumbled upon the probable evidence of the existance of Higgs Boson - "The God Particle" after years of research.! 


> Both ATLAS and CMS gave the level of significance of the result as 5 sigma on the scale that particle physicists use to describe the certainty of a discovery. One sigma means the results could be random fluctuations in the data, 3 sigma counts as an observation and a 5-sigma result is a discovery. The results presented today are preliminary, as the data from 2012 is still under analysis. The complete analysis is expected to be published around the end of July.



Source: CERN

*press.web.cern.ch/press/background/B11-Higgs_understanding_begins_en.html

What is Higgs Boson :
Fron CERN: *cdsweb.cern.ch/record/1458922 
From BBC: *www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18712914


----------



## root.king (Jul 5, 2012)

ya watched last night


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm! With all the hullabaloo about CERN finding the "deepest secrets of human origin" and "everything else" on Indian news channels, I wasn't actually expecting any miracle! 

Waiting for this month to end until the number crunching and analysis is complete? Hell, I can wait for another year. But I just don't want the answer to be "42".


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 5, 2012)

does anyone have that webcast ??

is it available on youtube.com or cern site???


i missed but i want to watch...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Waiting for this month to end until the number crunching and analysis is complete? Hell, I can wait for another year. But I just don't want the answer to be "*42*".


You just made my day


----------



## root.king (Jul 5, 2012)

i think in my opinion this victory only bring us another "super atomic bomb"
wt u say guys.............????


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

RCuber said:


> You just made my day



Glad to have done that.
I am also glad to know, someone understands the reference!


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 5, 2012)

The Higgs Boson Explained on Vimeo


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Glad to have done that.
> I am also glad to know, someone understands the reference!



i din't get it  ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

theserpent said:


> i din't get it  ?


the answer to life the universe and everything


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Glad to have done that.
> I am also glad to know, someone understands the reference!



Even I got it..



theserpent said:


> i din't get it  ?



Read Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

Or watch it The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2012)

It should rather be 34. Did they not see ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2012)

Back to topic you pseudo-nerds.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

this was looong wait for who ever were interested in this" mystery particle"
any one knows whats use it is for us ? except more pages in our physics texts??


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> any one knows whats use it is for us ? except more pages in our physics texts??



not much...but expect us...err...more pages


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QG8g5JW64BA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anish (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys, watch the video from CERN for the beautiful explanation of Higgs Boson. Its 142MB download.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

Anish said:


> Guys, watch the video from CERN for the beautiful explanation of Higgs Boson. Its 142MB download.



Can you please provide some link to the video you are talking about?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 5, 2012)

In Zee News It Was Showing That By Using This Particle And Releasing Of Energy By This,The Speed Of Car Will Be above 300km/sec,internet speed will goes upto 100 to 150 times faster....Electricity Will Meet 24 hrs to remote area's people with very good voltage.....!!!


----------



## Anish (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Can you please provide some link to the video you are talking about?



This: What is the Higgs boson? John Ellis, theoretical physicist


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> In Zee News It Was Showing That By Using This Particle And Releasing Of Energy By This,The Speed Of Car Will Be above 300km/sec,internet speed will goes upto 100 to 150 times faster....Electricity Will Meet 24 hrs to remote area's people with very good voltage.....!!!




What did they meant by saying "By Using this Particle." ? 

Indian media is more biased towards extrapolating the newz and dreaming about a less relevant information.


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

@faun what you mean by "42" and "34" ?  
(don't say a number)

Ontopic: i'm more interested in applications of this discovery , any reliable source about this ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

Flash news.. They lost the Higgs Boson.. 


Spoiler



*img827.imageshack.us/img827/646/29164041434902747991849.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> What did they meant by saying "By Using this Particle." ?
> 
> Indian media is more biased towards extrapolating the newz and dreaming about a less relevant information.



I Told You As They Said...!!! I Am Also Confused About This...!!!


----------



## Mario (Jul 6, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> this was looong wait for who ever were interested in this" mystery particle"
> any one knows whats use it is for us ? except more pages in our physics texts??



This is definitely not headed to any Physics textbook lower than the PhD level anytime soon. As for practical usage - 

None really as of now.

The ultimate dream of physicists (astro ones to be precise) is to answer how the damn universe came into being and find a theory that answers all questions about it. It has the grand name of, well, Grand Unified Theory,  (that seeks to be the ONE theory that can accommodate electromagnetic/gravity/quantum/weak/strong forces) and the model that comes closest to being a GUT, is the Standard Model.

Now, in usual Physics, they first experiment, observe, draw inferences and make a theory and continue the cycle (more experiments to prove, disprove etc)...but in this specialized area of Physics, they theorize first and then go looking for proof to prove/disprove it (probably, and I am not sure of this one, because the cost and infrastructure requirements of the experiments themselves are prohibitively high! Imagine, cost of building and maintaining a LHC!!).

Now had the Higgs Boson not been found (and they still have only found a Boson that "resembles" the Higgs closely but may turn out to be not a Higgs at all), the SM would have had some holes punched into it (which may have lead to some rewriting of the text books) which in turn would have meant a minor stepback in the scheme of things for the astro lot!

If it really is a Higgs, then well, the only thing it does is, validate the SM further! Now, the astro lot can go back to their whiteboards to move ahead in their quest for the holy grail --> GUT.

Well, come to think of it, if it really is a Higgs, it will also mean "the last laugh" for a very old man who once stood out against the established norms of his day, got divorced because he loved his work more than his wife, does not use a PC even to this day to theorize and apparently only needs a pencil besides himself to make complex calculations and predict particles that do not even exist for a full second!!



Rishi. said:


> What did they meant by saying "By Using this Particle." ?
> 
> Indian media is more biased towards extrapolating the newz and dreaming about a less relevant information.




Not only Indian Media, but I wonder how many astrophysicists-cum-journalists are covering the event? More like none? Well what happens when you try to explain theories created by genius-minds over many years to people who are only interested in asking "how do you feel after the discovery?" Right, the spicy-"news"-hankering-idiots dont get it!! 




Alok said:


> Ontopic: i'm more interested in applications of this discovery , any reliable source about this ?



Applications of discoveries is done by engineers --> Scientists only ask --> "Why?" The "how would this benefit us?" is asked by engineers!

As far as a damned boson is concerned, what do you expect it to do for you? Predict the weather with a Intel Celeron D PC?? 



RCuber said:


> Flash news.. They lost the Higgs Boson..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You made my day!


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 6, 2012)

Well actually Indian Media is too concerned with the 'God particle' than the discovery of a Higgs Boson like event.Not only the Indian media but the whole world.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 6, 2012)

It was obvious in India at least.. People in India are obsessed with GOD


----------



## theserpent (Jul 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> It was obvious in India at least.. People in India are obsessed with GOD



All are.I told my friend about this,Hes like its not possible there has to be a person who created earth  WTF!


----------



## Anish (Jul 6, 2012)

theserpent said:


> All are.I told my friend about this,Hes like its not possible there has to be a person who created earth  WTF!



"a person?" LOL 

*Info:*

 As I read at CERN website: as far as this research is concerned, they are trying to create a situation which existed extreme fraction of seconds after the universe is created. This will be taking place in a very controlled manner inside the LHC.

As far as Higgs boson is concerned, as the Mr.Gandalf in video wearing a equation t-shirt explains, these are the facts about higgs boson.

1. Everywhere in space, there exists a hypothetical field called "Higgs field"
2. The fundamental quanta of the higgs field is called a "Higgs boson"
3. Particles that interact with the higgs field posses mass Eg: You, me, the server where tdf is hosted etc.
4. Particle that  donot interact with the higgs field do not have mass. Eg: Photons.


----------



## rogermacdonald (Jul 7, 2012)

hmm, they think they found it. 'think'. This is gonna be a never ending research into finding particles upon particles that may never be truly verified. there was such a big buzz about atoms, now its higgs. what makes up the higgs? and what makes up what makes up the higgs? who knows, i think a thousand years from now we will still not know anything about this.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 7, 2012)

I think they had 2 find something with the amount of money poured by countries in it an all they have 2 do is just hype it.
Just a thought^^.


----------



## jaysatish (Jul 10, 2012)

The "God" particle has nothing to do with any religion or any "god" at all. Quite the contrary, the existence of such a particle directly opposes the concept of "god". It's named so because it's meant to answer the question why matter has mass.

Also, I've noticed that they've not mentioned anything about Satyendra Nath Bose, in any of the mainstream articles. The "Boson" is named after this Indian physicist. It seems the glory of science is "westernized", even though Asians make up a big portion of the most prestigious research teams, lol.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2012)

jaysatish said:


> The "God" particle has nothing to do with any religion or any "god" at all. Quite the contrary, the existence of such a particle directly opposes the concept of "god". It's named so because it's meant to answer the question why matter has mass.


I read somewhere that Scientists don't prefer the "Boson" particle being called the GOD-Particle.And it makes sense too.



jaysatish said:


> Also, I've noticed that they've not mentioned anything about Satyendra Nath Bose, in any of the mainstream articles. The "Boson" is named after this Indian physicist. It seems the glory of science is "westernized", even though Asians make up a big portion of the most prestigious research teams, lol.


Its not the first time , something like this has happened.

Btw , has the Indian media thrown some light on what you mentioned above about the elementary particle being named after "S.N. Bose"?


----------



## jaysatish (Jul 10, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Btw , has the Indian media thrown some light on what you mentioned above about the elementary particle being named after "S.N. Bose"?



The only publication, that I know of, which has mentioned the Bose-Einstein work recently is The Guardian, a British newspaper.


----------

